# Diego enjoying his Chex



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I gave him one of each


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Chex look yummy !

He is very clever using his foot like that! Dude does use his feet at all for food... hence why he drops EVERYTHING all the time.

Your Diego looks very happy with those biscuits! Looks yummy. Making me hungry looking at the photos...hahahaha!
So cute


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

dude said:


> Chex look yummy !
> 
> He is very clever using his foot like that! Dude does use his feet at all for food... hence why he drops EVERYTHING all the time.
> 
> ...


he wanted me to hold it but wen he was about to take a bit id let go making him hold it =p
he made a nice little mess on my laptop =p


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahahaha .. Cute !

I hope my Dude is cute and handsome like Diego when he is older.... I look at diego and his yellow face and think that's what Dude will look like when he moults. But I hope he keeps his racing stripes on the back of his head.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

dude said:


> Hahahahaha .. Cute !
> 
> I hope my Dude is cute and handsome like Diego when he is older.... I look at diego and his yellow face and think that's what Dude will look like when he moults. But I hope he keeps his racing stripes on the back of his head.



How old is Dude? My Diego's only 5 months old =p


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh I thought he was older with the yellow face !!! LoL

Dude is nearly 10 weeks...


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

dude said:


> Oh I thought he was older with the yellow face !!! LoL
> 
> Dude is nearly 10 weeks...


i got my boy when he was about 8 weeks old =]


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Awwww, look at Diego using his foot. Dimplez has never done that & I don't see any other tiels do that either. 

So cute, did you teach him how to do that, or he just does it on his own?


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

dimplez said:


> Awwww, look at Diego using his foot. Dimplez has never done that & I don't see any other tiels do that either.
> 
> So cute, did you teach him how to do that, or he just does it on his own?


he nows how to use his foot i wasn't gonna be his bowl and hold it =]


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

elenafan23 said:


> i got my boy when he was about 8 weeks old =]


Dude was a tiny 6 weeks. Now I know that's on the young side. But Dude did well and was weened and settled in quick and loves being here with us.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie reaches for things with his foot kind of awkwardly but hasn't actually held anything with it yet. I wish he'd learn; I have to hold his treats for him! LOL I'm a VERY well trained mommy. I think he sees the Quakers doing it and is trying to copy them. He's already learned to wolf whistle from them and is trying to learn Beethoven's Fifth, and I expect him to start trying to talk soon, too.


----------

